
Lawsuit claims  Wal-Mart and Netflix reached an unlawful agreement - zoowar
https://onlinedvdclass.com/
======
zoowar
From the email I received: The lawsuit claims that Wal-Mart and Netflix
reached an unlawful agreement under which Wal-Mart would withdraw from the
online DVD rental market and Netflix would not sell new DVDs. Wal-Mart and
Netflix deny that they entered into such an agreement or that they have done
anything wrong, that the Plaintiffs have been harmed in any way, or that the
price of online DVD rentals was raised or inflated by any agreement between
Wal-Mart and Netflix. The Court has not decided who is right.

